# Ghangis Khan



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

anyone have some info on this bloodline? what it came from ect? I have beenlooking on google today and found some guy named charlie created it LOL ,not alot and then just finding for sale ads and classifieds not finding muchinfo yet.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I think this is his ped.

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I seen that , so was this "line" based off just this one dog? Is it actually a line persay then or would it just count as RE ?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I would count it RE since that seems to be what fills his ped. But Lauren aka pitbullmamanatl would probably be the best to ask about Bully lines.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looking at zekes ped and having someone say he is heavy GK made me think , I couldnt really find much info other then that one RE dog named GK thought if that is it then should I even say he is GK ,gotti , greyline ? should maybe just be RE greyline and gotti but then again there are those who claim gotti as grey line dogs anyways lol so same situation there I guess.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nevermind the RE ghangis khan isnt really considered GK he isnt to do with it. Looking into it a bit we found alot of the foundation dogs in the GK line are grey line, castillo dogs.


----------



## RippedPit (Oct 4, 2011)

You mean Ganghis Kon...the original producer was a dog named "Ty" I believe. Check out Oliver Dela Cruz....he's an OG of breeding GK, Butthead and a few others even the creation of Greyline and Gotti. The ppl on the XL Evolution board can answer that question. Or go on the XL Evolution group on FB.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you Ripped, I added them on facebook realized I was spelling it wrong lol. Ill deff check out the Xl evolution and see what they can teach me on that line, thank you.


----------

